# Ο φετιχισμός της γραφής



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Αναδημοσίευση από την Ελευθεροτυπία της 20/7/2008, ενός άρθρου που αξίζει να συζητηθεί (ιδιαίτερα αν πρόκειται να έχει και συνέχεια). Δεν έχω κάνει καμιά παρέμβαση στο κείμενο, μην κατηγορηθώ κι εγώ για φετιχισμό.

*Ο φετιχισμός της γραφής*

Του ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ ΒΕΛΟΥΔΗ

Δεν ήταν βέβαια αναγκαία η ροπή και οι άλλες επίμαχες λέξεις του Σεφέρη κατά τις φετινές πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις, που ξεσήκωσαν μια νέα μετά τα «παροιμιώδη» εκείνα αναταραχή και ευδοκίμηση, αναταραχή στον χώρο των γλωσσολογούντων και φιλολογούντων, για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια, μετά την πολιτειακή διευθέτηση (1976) της υπεραιωνόβιας διαμάχης «δημοτική-καθαρεύουσα», βιώνουμε ένα νέο «γλωσσικό ζήτημα».

Το νέο αυτό γλωσσικό ζήτημα παρουσιάζει μια τέτοια πολυμορφία, ώστε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε λόγο για ένα ταυτόχρονα γλωσσικό και γλωσσολογικό χάος· εδώ θα επισημάνω μόνο μερικά, όχι τα σημαντικότερα, επιφαινόμενα της νέας αυτής σύγχυσης - αλλά εξ όνυχος τον λέοντα:

α) Μέσα στα λασπόνερα που άφησε πίσω της η τελευταία ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση με την καθιέρωση του «μονοτονικού» (1982), άρχισαν να τσαλαβουτάνε πολλοί αυτόκλητοι «γλωσσολόγοι», που επιδόθηκαν στην επισήμανση των οφθαλμοφανών λαθών και αντιφάσεων αυτής της «επαναστατικής» μεταρρύθμισης. Ετσι, π.χ., τα ορθογραφικά τερατουργήματα από 'δω αντί απο δώ και η τονική ανασφάλεια που προξενείται από τις ομόηχες λέξεις, όπως ως (=σαν) και ώς (=έως, μέχρι) ή για (πρόθεση) και γιά (προτρεπτικό μόριο), θα είχαν αποφευχθεί αν είχε αναγνωριστεί ο αυτονόητος κανόνας: κάθε στην πραγματική γλώσσα (ομιλία) τονιζόμενη συλλαβή παίρνει στην οπτική της αναπαράσταση (γραφή) το σημάδι του τόνου (οξεία).

Αυτή η τραγελαφική «λύση» του ορθογραφικού ζητήματος συνεπέφερε πάλι μια νέα διαμάχη γύρω από τη λεγόμενη «ιστορική ορθογραφία», με αναμενόμενο πρωταγωνιστή της τον γνωστό κ. Μπαμπινιώτη και πεδίο βολής, αυτή τη φορά, το νεότευκτο (2008) ορθογραφικό λεξικό του.

Ο κ. Μπ. αγνοεί ότι η λεγόμενη «ιστορική ορθογραφία» είναι στην πραγματικότητα ανιστορική, επειδή δεν ακολουθεί τις αλλαγές στο σώμα της πραγματικής, δηλαδή της ομιλούμενης, γλώσσας τα τελευταία 2.000 χρόνια της ιστορίας της· ο ίδιος καθηγητής πέφτει θύμα της σύγχυσης μεταξύ αυτής της πραγματικής, ζωντανής γλώσσας, ενός φαινομένου ακουστικού, με την -ατελέστατη-οπτική απόδοσή της - και μάλιστα 130-140 χρόνια μετά την εφεύρεση του φωνογράφου· αγνοεί επίσης ότι η «ίδια» γλώσσα, η ελληνική, έχει αποδοθεί «οπτικά» με τις πιο διαφορετικές γραφές, από τη γραμμική γραφή Β' στην Κρήτη (περ. 1300/1200 π.Χ.) μέχρι σήμερα - συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του λατινικού αλφαβήτου· με το λατινικό αλφάβητο έχουν μεταξύ άλλων γραφτεί και μερικά έργα της κρητικής λογοτεχνίας του 16ου/17ου αιώνα, όπως η «Ερωφίλη» και η «Θυσία του Αβραάμ».

Η γραφή, λοιπόν, δεν είναι η «ταυτότητα» της γλώσσας, της ιστορίας της και της «ιστορίας αυτού του τόπου», όπως διακηρύσσει ο κ. Μπ. («Καθημερινή», 26/2/2008, σ. 16). Τη σύγχυση αυτή μεταξύ γραφής και γλώσσας μπορούμε να την ονομάσουμε «φετιχισμό της γραφής»: Οποιος κατέχει την «ορθή» γραφή (=ορθογραφία) νομίζει ότι κατέχει τη γλώσσα και την ίδια την ιστορική πραγματικότητα!

β) Ο Ελύτης ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα θύματα της ορθογραφικής μεταρρύθμισης και του φετιχισμού της γραφής: Με την ασυλία σε γλωσσολογικά ζητήματα, που του εξασφάλιζε το πτυχίο της Νομικής, αποφαινόταν «καθαρά αισθητικά», δηλαδή εντελώς δογματικά: «Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του παλαιού συστήματος, εναντίον του μονοτονικού και υπέρ της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών. Η σημερινή κακοποίηση της γλώσσας με ενοχλεί και αισθητικά. Θέλω να δω γραμμένο "καφενείον", και ας μην προφέρουμε το "ν". Τώρα όλες οι λέξεις έχουν μια τρύπα».

Δάσκαλος του Ελύτη σ' αυτό το «αισθητικό» ζήτημα ήταν, φαίνεται, ο περιώνυμος κ. Μπ.: Στην αρχή της πανεπιστημιακής του καριέρας, όταν με τις ευλογίες της Δικτατορίας της 21ης Απριλίου 1967 εγκαινιαζόταν, «επιστημονικά» και, προπαντός, ιδεολογικά, το νέο γλωσσικό χάος, ο κ. Μπ. στην πρώτη από τις τρεις τραγελαφικές Γραμματικές του αποφαινόταν (σ. 7): «Το γλωσσικόν δίδαγμα "μία γλώσσα, μία ορθογραφία" αποτελεί βασικήν πίστιν μας και το εφηρμόσαμεν και εδώ με συνέπειαν. Είναι αντιεπιστημονικόν και αντιπαιδαγωγικόν να τηρούμεν άλλην ορθογραφίαν διά την αρχαίαν ελληνικήν και άλλην διά την κοινήν νεοελληνικήν. [...] Εγράψαμεν πάντοτε με ν τα δεν, σαν και την αιτιατικήν του άρθρου και του αρσενικού των αντωνυμιών. Εις τα άναρθρα ουσιαστικά και τα προσδιοριστικά τούτων επίθετα το ν εσημειώθη μόνον, όπου υπήρχε φόβος συγχύσεως».

Το «πρόβλημα» του τελικού -ν είχε βέβαια ήδη λυθεί στα 1941, πάνω σε επιστημονική βάση, με τη «Γραμματική» (σ. 82-83) του Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη -αλλά ο «φόβος συγχύσεως» του κ. Μπ. εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.

Στο επόμενο, η «λύση» του προβλήματος... *


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν ήταν βέβαια αναγκαία η ροπή και οι άλλες επίμαχες λέξεις του Σεφέρη κατά τις φετινές πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις, που ξεσήκωσαν μια νέα μετά τα «παροιμιώδη» εκείνα *αναταραχή* και *ευδοκίμηση*, αναταραχή στον χώρο των γλωσσολογούντων και φιλολογούντων, για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια, μετά την πολιτειακή διευθέτηση (1976) της υπεραιωνόβιας διαμάχης «δημοτική-καθαρεύουσα», βιώνουμε ένα νέο «γλωσσικό ζήτημα».


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, *αρωγή* και ευδοκίμηση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, *αρωγή* και ευδοκίμηση.



Ναι, φαίνεται από την «αναταραχή» που ακολουθεί πώς προέκυψε το λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

Καλά θυμάσαι, φυσικά, αλλά νομίζω ότι μάλλον παρασύρθηκε και έγραψε "αναταραχή", από την επανάληψη στη συνέχεια.


----------



## oublexis (Jul 19, 2008)

Είναι αξιοσημείωτο, ενδεχομένως, πώς μέσα στην ίδια εβδομάδα ο κύριος Μπαμπινιώτης δέχεται τα βέλη από τη μία ενός Βελόπουλου («κάποιος κύριος Μπαμπινιώτης») και από την άλλη ενός Βελουδή (το «ενός» εδώ, όχι με τη σημασία του «κάποιου»).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

Ε, πού θα πάει, θα _Βελάξει_ τελικά ο άνθρωπος...


----------

